# Prelude to Freedom's Legion



## demonlord24 (Feb 9, 2012)

This story is actually a sort of a prelude to a small story I will be bringing here from Fanfic.com called Freedom's Legion. It's about a Necron lord and the rest of a necron tomb world that has been freed from C'tan control (Pre Matt Warped Necron codex) and now must bring together all forces of the galaxy in order to combat the beings known as the Apocalypse Gods.


+++++++++++++


Civil War
"Hurry into the tunnels!"

Captain Dorvilus motioned towards a large tunnel that lead out of the city and to a secret evacuation bay that was meant to transport civilians and soldiers alike that the "Empress of The Dark Light" deemed a heretic. Though most believed her to be the next heir, some, especially some of the space marine chapters, thought of her as a heretic but complied with her orders. When the Empress called for an Imperium wide purge, most of the chapters that thought of her as a heretic hesitated. Some struck without a trace remorse or pity. Most notably were two original chapters, the Ultramarines and the Dark Angels killed every single mortal that openly blasphemed against the new leader of the Imperium.

"Captain, more of our battle brothers are attempting to bring back more civilians, but are being cut off by the Dark Eagles and the Storm Wardens."

"Send two squads of the Draco Kin to aid in breaking through to the trapped civilians, show our enemies the might of the Frost Dragons!"

The Frost Dragons were secretly aiding civilians that had been deemed heretics by the new order, sending them off world to their temporary allies, the Tau Empire. Much was changing these days, word of Eldar craft worlds aiding in the defense of human worlds, Chaos Space Marines fighting along side Space marines, and necrons forming alliances with every single race in the galaxy. Had Dorvilus been told this years before the Purge of the Fallen Angels, he would have shot the fool on the spot after laughing.

"Sir, enemy forces has broken through our perimeter."

"Numbers?"

"Seven squads of Terminators and ten squads tactical space marines from the Nova Marines and the Ultramarines. Reports of Land raiders also coming in, sir!"

"Send the Dragon Fang Devestator squads in to deal with the land raiders. I also want assault troopers to deal with the enemy tactical marines and have the predators force the Terminators back so we can pin them against the enemy tactical marines. Form a new perimeter ten miles away from the evacuation site."

How had this happened, he thought to himself. We were united for so long against a common enemy, why must we fight again?

"Captain, transmission from Chapter Master Velrin to all sectors."

"Play it."

The Vox receiver crackled to life.

"To all remaining Frost Dragons. What I ask of you, I ask with a heavy heart. Abandon your positions and report to your evacuation zones. We are falling back to the Tau cruiser in the next system. We will be regrouping with the rest of the 4 Brethren Chapters. But know this, we will be back and we will be sending the fury of a thousand dragons towards these defilers. But for now, we must flee this world in order to save it."

"Captain, orders?"

"Sound retreat, brother. Chapter Master Velrin is right, we must flee to fight another day."

A loud siren sounded through out the camp, a siren that all of the Frost Dragon space marines listened to with heavy hearts.

Marines grabbed what they could and escorted civilians into the tunnels bellow and prepared to depart with the last of the civilians.

Dorvilus waited anxiously as he waited and heard the sounds of battle drawing closer.

It had not even been an hour before he saw his brothers firing into the frozen forests, keeping back what ever enemy came towards them. Lieutenant Zoraktus readied his bolter and looked at his captain.

"Sir, there are no more transmissions coming from the monastery any more, most of our battle brothers have made it out or..."

"Then we wait for the last of our battle brothers to return and hold off any advances towards the tunnels. Lieutenant?"

"Sir?"

"It has been an honor serving with you and for the Emperor."

"Aye sir, same to you."

As if instantly, a land raider bursted through the out cropping of the forest, badly wounded and baring the marks of Calgar, Chapter Master of the Ultramarines. The only weapon left was a storm bolter that sat upon the hull of the land raider.

"Brothers! This way, to your ships!"

Dorvilus counted the remaining battle brothers that were retreating. Several squads of Draco Kin were falling back and carrying three Frost Wryvern Imperial Guardsmen with them. A squad of Imperial Guardsmen being led by a lieutenant of the Frost Dragons were trying to draw the attention of the land raider and a few terminator squads towards themselves. A land raider that was advancing through the forest exploded as Dorvilus saw twelve assault troopers and a chaplain of the Black Templars burst through the clearing. They descended upon a squad of Nova Marine terminators with deadly speed, wiping them out almost instantaneous before jumping out again and heading towards the tunnels.

"Captain, I think this is all we can expect. Let us take our leave."

Dorvilus said a prayer to the fallen guardsmen and his battle brothers that had fallen in combat, hoping they did not suffer long at the hands of the enemy.

"Right then, shall we go?"

Dorvilus readied his storm bolter and lightning claw and jumped communications tower along with his lieutenant.
+++++
"Sir? The Humans made it off the planet."

Kan'Wrek nodded 

"How many were able to escape the purge?"

"Barely 500,000 men sir accumulated."

Kan'Wrek sighed and griped his staff of light.

"I should have seen this sooner..."

"Sir, orders?"

"Prepare for phase jump, we go to meet the 4 Brethren Chapters and offer them our aid and assistance."

The warrior nodded and walked away.

"A unified galaxy will end this, but how to you unify a galaxy that has been at war ever since it existed?"

Kan watched as fire and drop pods rained down upon the broken world before phase jumping.

The Apocalypse Gods, in a matter of monthes, had dismantled an empire and turned battle brother against battle brother again.


----------

